# Big Problem Help Please!!!



## Rskyline (Apr 15, 2005)

Dear All,

I hope you could help,

I am 28 lost 2years due to crash in a supra (18k) this year so I got 1 year left. 
And
I have 2 SP30's.

I am with Adrain Flux but charging me too much for renewal.

I tried A Plan 3K!!!!

Anyone else suggest somewhere to go???

Much Appreciated All.


----------



## Rskyline (Apr 15, 2005)

*Followup*

Hi,

just tried Graham Sykes 3.2K!!!!

Ensleigh quoted me £2.6K.


----------



## RobGalley (Jul 2, 2001)

*could try*

http://www.keithmichaels.co.uk/contact-car-insurance.htm

cheers


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Try Competition Car Insurance on 0115 9415255

Really good for me (27) but not sure how they will take the points.


----------



## Rskyline (Apr 15, 2005)

I have tried both companies....


One charging 2.5 k and the other would not even think about insuring me as I wrote my previous car off. 

What do I do!!!!


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Considering you just wrote a Supra off, only have 1 year NCB and 2 SP30's I'd of thought £2.5k was a good deal. Cost me £2K last year on the Skyline as I came from a 205. This year was just over 1K.


----------



## Rskyline (Apr 15, 2005)

I will never be paying more than 2K!!!
Dont do enough milage to justify it.


May be selling her


----------



## RobGalley (Jul 2, 2001)

*hmmmmmm*

bit of a bu66er

have you talked to any of the people above ? - a "chat" with some of the above companies may produce some suggestions on how to reduce the premium - limited mileage or value are obvious two?

Park it for a year and drive a £500 heap....?

Is it a skyline? modified?

Also - suggest stick your details into an online site and see what its like on say a ford focus or something, give you something else to compare against.

Good luck...


Rob


----------

